# Bad points about the iphone



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well with all these iphone posts about how amazing they are I decided to have one about the bad points of the iphone.

I have the 8gb 3g version.

1. No profiles i.e. meeting profile, home profile, etc
2. Silent button is too easily pressed when in your pocket.

Feel free to add.

Clarke


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ClarkeG said:


> Well with all these iphone posts about how amazing they are I decided to have one about the bad points of the iphone.
> 
> I have the 8gb 3g version.
> 
> ...


realistically did you ever you anything other than a normal profile or silent? I know i didnt

If you put the phone in a case like an otterbox to protect it then the silent switch is actually a pita to press:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Is it true you can't assign your own mp3's as ringtones?


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

you can if jailbreak or buy them through itunes


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

or if you have a mac- use garageband to edit them to a ringtone


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

i believe you cant use the touch screen with your nails or through a glove?? skin contact only?


----------



## pritesh (Mar 6, 2009)

MeganeChick said:


> i believe you cant use the touch screen with your nails or through a glove?? skin contact only?


yeah thats true, really annoying when its winter and you have gloves on


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

1. It's made by apple.
2. You have to be as deep as a frisbee to buy one
3. Nokia phones do all the same but better, but you won't buy one as it doesn't have the right logo....


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

pritesh said:


> yeah thats true, really annoying when its winter and you have gloves on


Or doing the washing up, weeding the garden or giving birth to baby cows


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Is it true you can't assign your own mp3's as ringtones?


Yes you can you just have to know how to do it, I've made heap's of ringtone from my MP3's and my phone's not jailbroken or have a mac..:thumb:


----------



## stokie84 (Feb 7, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> 1. It's made by apple.
> 2. You have to be as deep as a frisbee to buy one
> 3. Nokia phones do all the same but better, but you won't buy one as it doesn't have the right logo....


Ive got to agree with this comment

Nokia's do all the same and like said BUT BETTER

I have the nokia 5800 and i say its BETTER than the iphones as my mates got one and ive had a play with it!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say no to the above comment....ok they do something differently but the amount of new Nokias that are going back with serious errors/faults is shocking.

The iPhone set some of the standards and all the others are just copying them tbh


----------



## stokie84 (Feb 7, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would say no to the above comment....ok they do something differently but the amount of new Nokias that are going back with serious errors/faults is shocking.
> 
> The iPhone set some of the standards and all the others are just copying them tbh


Ive had no problems with my nokia 5800 and ive had it a while now, and my dads got the nokia N97 also no problems


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

sengh said:


> you can if jailbreak or buy them through itunes


or download iringer for free works a treat


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

battery life is pants!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

You don't have to download anything, Search youtube on how to change MP3's to ringtones there's heap's of how to guides.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> 1. It's made by apple.
> 2. You have to be as deep as a frisbee to buy one
> 3. *Nokia phones do all the same but better*, but you won't buy one as it doesn't have the right logo....


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

*battery life is pants!*

it's not that good!

got ours replaced after 5 1/2 weeks away for repair & new phone is just as bad


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> 1. It's made by apple.
> 2. You have to be as deep as a frisbee to buy one
> 3. Nokia phones do all the same but better, but you won't buy one as it doesn't have the right logo....


1. Why is this a problem?
2. That's the owner, not an issue with the handset
3. ITunes - What is the Nokia equivalent?

I have a Blackberry.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

"3. ITunes - What is the Nokia equivalent?"

Anything other than the above!!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Feeex said:


> 3. ITunes - What is the Nokia equivalent?


The "comes with music store", if you buy a comes with music phone.

Nokia cost per track £0.00. Itunes average £0.79.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

PS I also have a BlackBerry which came with a free Nano.

I punted it straight away as apple can suck my pips.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

To all the iPhone haters,

How many of you have actually ever used an iPhone? If you have, I'd like you to tell me of a phone which you think is easier to use than the iPhone.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

i (sic) don't hate the iPhone.

Just apple in general.

Read my other HTC threads.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine has started to crack right up the middle, on the back, from the dock connector.

O2 want me to claim for another as accidental damage, despite me doing nothing wrong.

Also, you can't add an Unlimited Text Bolt On anymore - it was discontinued on 1st June. So any big texters, prepare for big bills!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Mine has started to crack right up the middle, on the back, from the dock connector.
> 
> O2 want me to claim for another as accidental damage, despite me doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Also, you can't add an Unlimited Text Bolt On anymore - it was discontinued on 1st June. So any big texters, prepare for big bills!


The unlimited text thing is not a fault with the phone, thats down to O2. I have an iPhone 3G, and I use it on vodafone, and I have unlimited texts.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> The unlimited text thing is not a fault with the phone, thats down to O2. I have an iPhone 3G, and I use it on vodafone, and I have unlimited texts.


Ok, but 95% of people who have one will be on O2, so it is relevant


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

only problem i have is when on the phone my lughole catches the mute button, all i here is are you still there, then they hang up and its ages before the screen stops flashing and i can access the phone before i call them back on loud speaker mode


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

sanchez said:


> Yes you can you just have to know how to do it, I've made heap's of ringtone from my MP3's and my phone's not jailbroken or have a mac..:thumb:


Or go to http://audiko.net/en.html

And download as many iPhone ringtones as you want for free.
(been using it for ages. 10/10)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

battery life. but even on my old phones i charge them every night, so no biggy
my main problem is there is no cover on the dock / headphone socket. and with them having water sensors in, its a pain in the ****!!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeh I'd say battery life and the **** of having to use iTunes, hateful piece of software that.

In terms of the phone itself, I had a 3G and sent it back after a few weeks, I just could not get on with the on screen keypad, I know they say it learns your style but after 3 weeks it was no different.

It's too locked down for my liking as well, apple want to control everything and it's very annoying.



stokie84 said:


> I have the nokia 5800 and i say its BETTER than the iphones as my mates got one and ive had a play with it!


So have I, I wouldn't say it's better, areas of it are nice, but the S60 is a bit of a faff. I used to have a SE W960i (which broke 3 times, gutted, loved the phone), that ran UIQ3 and I have to say I prefered that over S60 5th.

Is it a better handset than the iPhone? The physical device certainly is nicer in the hand, but the OS on the iPhone is much better, but then the S60 gives you more freedom. A nice compromise would be OSX that allowed you as much freedom as S60 and didn't need fecking iTunes!!!!



Dougster said:


> "3. ITunes - What is the Nokia equivalent?"
> 
> Anything other than the above!!


The Ovi app, allows you to manage everything on the phone, you can send texts to it whilst it's plugged in via USB or hooked up by bluetooth, so if your on the computer you don't need to be next to your phone. You can back everything up, manage the files, install apps etc all from the computer, mine hooks up with the usb as soon as i'm in the house (and the computer is on) as I've go a 100m range BlueTooth dongle.

And if you don't like doing that? You can just drag and drop.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

The iPhone is no doubt in a class of its own, but it does certainly had its problems. I mean it wasn't until recently you could send an MMS, Copy/Paste, send a contact to someone else etc etc. 
Still outstanding is 
- the fact that it can be painfully slow (did it register that I just pressed a button on the screen, best press it again just to be sure...!), 
- it can still crash a fair bit, 
- Safari (see also last point again), 
- no sync via Bluetooth (FFS!)
- I'm not even half way through my contract! (personal moan)
Still all that said, its still the best thing I've bought in a very very long time.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

e60mad said:


> The iPhone is no doubt in a class of its own, but it does certainly had its problems. I mean it wasn't until recently you could send an MMS, Copy/Paste, send a contact to someone else etc etc.
> Still outstanding is
> - the fact that it can be painfully slow (did it register that I just pressed a button on the screen, best press it again just to be sure...!),
> - it can still crash a fair bit,
> ...


The 3GS definitely fixed the slow bit, but when you look at the 3GS you think, "any other handset maker would have put all of that in the first time round", Apple do these incremental upgrades so people get the same thing but a bit better each time. There are just too many fanboys that swallow it up. Look at Samsung, they are really pushing the envelope with what a phone can have in it and what it can do, yet some how the iPhone is better?? Well no, it's just the OS. Android might turn this around though.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

stokie84 said:


> and my dads got the nokia N97 also no problems


Hideous phone. I tried one before sending it back and getting a 3GS.

Essentially an N95 with a poor touchscreen facility in an ugly bulky shell.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Improve battery life by turning off LOCATION SERVICES, works a treat


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

battery life could be better.
When it does eventually lose a signal it doesn take a while to get signal back
bluetooth being locked down is a PITA


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Hideous phone. I tried one before sending it back and getting a 3GS.
> 
> Essentially an N95 with a poor touchscreen facility in an ugly bulky shell.


It's odd this one because as soon as you have it in white, it looks gorgeous, the black doesn't suit it at all!

The keyboard is a dream though, shame the OS doesn't back it up. Android on that handset would be brilliant.


----------

